
AtomicReference, a sometimes easier alternative to synchronized blocks - based2
http://vmlens.com/articles/cp/examples_atomicReference/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/8ivdd6/atomicreferenc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/8ivdd6/atomicreference_a_sometimes_easier_alternative_to/)

